

I was sick of BuzzFeed quizzes on Facebook, so I made something better. - sconstantinides
https://www.getnotably.com

======
Shank
While I understand the idea behind it, you may be causing more of a problem
psychologically in knowing that your friends are doing more while you're just
watching. A hundred trips, engagements, or raises does nothing to boost your
own self esteem.[0][1]

[0]:
[http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2013/08/19/213568...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2013/08/19/213568763/researchers-
facebook-makes-us-sadder-and-less-satisfied)

[1]:
[http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/elements/2013/09/the-r...](http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/elements/2013/09/the-
real-reason-facebook-makes-us-unhappy.html)

~~~
sconstantinides
I totally agree. There's a problem of people spending too much time on social
networks and only witnessing the positive aspects of their friends' lives.

That being said, I don't think Notably will contribute to it...that's not the
goal! The point is to let you spend _less_ time on Facebook, without the fear
of missing out on important news.

There have already been some success stories like seeing an old friend move
back into town that you wouldn't have otherwise known about :)

------
get_it_done
This is pretty cool. And it looks sweet.

~~~
sconstantinides
Cheers!

------
oliverlord
good job man

~~~
sconstantinides
Thanks :)

